# When will Uber do something about 1 star scammers?



## dmcgeary1965

Had 2 1 star ratings in the past month (Lowered me from 4.94 to 4.92)

1st was a guy I picked up to bring to work in the morning at 5AM. Very average ride. Actually a pleasant ride where we chatted a bit because he sat in front seat. Got a mesage from Uber the next week that "A rider recently claimed to feel uncomfortable with comments you made that they felt were discriminatory." Pretty sure it was him because he was given a $5 credit on his fare.

2nd was a dirtbag, lady who I picked up at the grocery store and dropped off in the projects. Uber adjusted my fare for that ride to $0.00 because the dirtbag told Uber that I picked up the wrong rider. So she got a free ride and I would have been docked the fare if I didn't call Uber to complain about it.

I'm guessing this is going to become more and more common.


----------



## Seamus

Two separate issues here. 

One, when it affects your money as in if they adjust your fare, I get totally caring about that.

Second issue, affecting your star rating, don't waste your energy on. This happens to all of us, we all get hit from time to time. Once you get 500 ratings it is not worth caring about. The occasional 1 star doesn't mean anything. Whether your rating is 4.94 or 4.92 means nothing, your in no danger of deactivation. It's just the way it is. Not worth the worry.


----------



## Z129

Seamus said:


> Two separate issues here.
> 
> One, when it affects your money as in if they adjust your fare, I get totally caring about that.
> 
> Second issue, affecting your star rating, don't waste your energy on. This happens to all of us, we all get hit from time to time. Once you get 500 ratings it is not worth caring about. The occasional 1 star doesn't mean anything. Whether your rating is 4.94 or 4.92 means nothing, your in no danger of deactivation. It's just the way it is. Not worth the worry.


It still stings a bit every single time. But definitely not worth the worry. Wise words, good sir.


----------



## Hono driver

Don’t feel bad. I went 900 rides with only two 1 starts. Now I have 5. 3 in a week. I even got a 1 Star from a lady that slept for 25/30 mins she was in the car. That was baffling.


----------



## Ubericator

Here is an aggressive solution... One star them if you feel they will too and report their behavior as soon as the ride is over it might save you from the one star with the new uber rating system. If there are no signs of one star do not sweat it they are just asswipes and karma will get them...


----------



## whensthefunstart

So if Uber is a technology company like they say and these people are 1 staring the drivers for free rides, Simple solution Stop giving them rides. They are using the platform because they either have nothing else or can't afford anything that's not public transit. Uber you want to turn a profit stop giving away your product to morons.


----------



## KingSolemon213

dmcgeary1965 said:


> Had 2 1 star ratings in the past month (Lowered me from 4.94 to 4.92)
> 
> 1st was a guy I picked up to bring to work in the morning at 5AM. Very average ride. Actually a pleasant ride where we chatted a bit because he sat in front seat. Got a mesage from Uber the next week that "A rider recently claimed to feel uncomfortable with comments you made that they felt were discriminatory." Pretty sure it was him because he was given a $5 credit on his fare.
> 
> 2nd was a dirtbag, lady who I picked up at the grocery store and dropped off in the projects. Uber adjusted my fare for that ride to $0.00 because the dirtbag told Uber that I picked up the wrong rider. So she got a free ride and I would have been docked the fare if I didn't call Uber to complain about it.
> 
> I'm guessing this is going to become more and more common.


Uber is a 1 star company itself so they don't care about their drivers we know that and u should know that make your money and well stay away frum uber they are trash if only Lyft was busier if only


----------



## NYCFunDriver

According to Uber, if PAX habitually give low ratings to drivers they won't count against you.


----------



## Clarity

Last weekend I picked up someone and who kept complaining I was taking the wrong route. I asked him kindly several times if there was a route he preferred. I also kindly told him that I'm just going by the route Lyft & Waze tells me, so I am not the one who controls the initial route. I think I even offered to pull over so we can adjust the route. He kept saying "no it's okay" but would keep complaining here and there. Eventually he stopped complaining and the conversation got better and we talked about more positive things things, so I thought he was feeling better and I wasn't going to risk a low rating. Sure enough I went to check my weekly report and one of them is a 1 star rating and a suggestion for me to take a better route....very possible it was that same guy. It's like some people you just can't please.


----------



## uberdriverfornow

in theory when someone 1 stars you they won't be able to request you again which means they won't be able to 1 star you again

they are, themselves, weeding themselves out from your list of potential riders


----------



## justyouraveragejane

Accepted a ride, on the way got a message that I was picking up the uncle of whomevers account ordered the Uber, as usual told them if it was 'too hot, too cold, too much wind to let me know so I can adjust to their liking', asked if they had a preference of music or if anything would make their ears bleed - he said he was comfortable and a musician who listened to everything so I left it on my Van Morrison station and we had a sing a long to Van, the temptations, Marvin Gaye, etc the whole way. The route consisted of the highway to northern part of the city off a major Rd that has speed/red light cameras on just about every block. I did 5 over the speed limit on the hwy and the actual speed limit beyond that. The GPS told me to turn down his one way street and I verified I could go up a block and come back down as it was clearly illegal and unsafe to follow the GPS. I was notified the next day a passenger felt unsafe by my driving and said I was speeding. I know it was him because I went back and found the trip with the refunded fare. A. I was pissed (a. Because he lied b. Because if he really felt that way why couldn't he have spoken up) B. How many times has he done this before?? Did he have his nephew order it because he's made false accusations multiple times on his own account for a refund? Is it a fake/multiple account of his so he can do this frequently without suspicion?

In general it really pisses me off when passengers don't speak up for themselves and then negatively rate you. I can't fix/adjust what I don't know. I have a 4.94 rating so I'm obviously getting things right more times than not, and I know I'm not gonna please everyone so it's not necessarily the bad rating that grinds my gears it's that passengers are sissies and don't open their mouths and then hold you accountable for not being a mind reader!!


----------



## BCS DRIVER

"I did 5 over the speed limit on the hwy"

Why speed at all? Some pax notice this. Plus it opens you up to getting stopped by the po po and maybe getting a ticket and causing a significant delay in the pax getting to their destination.


----------



## Clarity

I noticed a lot of people do about 5 over the speed limit and the ones driving the exact speed limit are usually in the slow lane.


----------



## mbd

You get paid more if you go under the speed limit


----------



## TheSorcerer01

I had a pax pick up with two young men, I politely asked them to confirm their age, and provide ID afterwards they kept asking if this was new policy. I kindly informed them it was not and that in my state (maybe all states) that the law about unaccompanied minors. They were polite and nice to me after. Got to their destination they asked me to pull over on to a side street instead of the house and they got out; now I have been doing this a lot more lately as it has helped me feel better about ratings, before I end the trip I check my rating, I do this before a pick up as well, its of course not an exact science but it helps me see if a pax has rated me poorly, in this case they had rated me a 2 star dropping my 4.94 to 4.93 so in turn I rated them a 1 star. I also recommend a dash cam, I have mine registered with uber, and it has helped me since I installed it in March. Because I also had a customer falsely complain I had used discriminatory language which I did not and I sent UIber my recordings for the entire day and they reversed both the bad rating and the refund. They wouldn't tell me if the pax got banned or not. I guess pax thought my cam was only for show but its a fully functional camera.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

TheSorcerer01 said:


> I sent UIber my recordings for the entire day and they reversed both the bad rating and the refund. They wouldn't tell me if the pax got banned or not. I guess pax thought my cam was only for show but its a fully functional camera.


I call BS. Uber doesn’t ever reverse a passengers rating, ever. They USED to (years ago), but haven’t for many, many years.


----------



## Coxpal

dmcgeary1965 said:


> Had 2 1 star ratings in the past month (Lowered me from 4.94 to 4.92)
> 
> 1st was a guy I picked up to bring to work in the morning at 5AM. Very average ride. Actually a pleasant ride where we chatted a bit because he sat in front seat. Got a mesage from Uber the next week that "A rider recently claimed to feel uncomfortable with comments you made that they felt were discriminatory." Pretty sure it was him because he was given a $5 credit on his fare.
> 
> 2nd was a dirtbag, lady who I picked up at the grocery store and dropped off in the projects. Uber adjusted my fare for that ride to $0.00 because the dirtbag told Uber that I picked up the wrong rider. So she got a free ride and I would have been docked the fare if I didn't call Uber to complain about it.
> 
> I'm guessing this is going to become more and more common.


Do you have a dual dash cam?


----------



## tohunt4me

whensthefunstart said:


> So if Uber is a technology company like they say and these people are 1 staring the drivers for free rides, Simple solution Stop giving them rides. They are using the platform because they either have nothing else or can't afford anything that's not public transit. Uber you want to turn a profit stop giving away your product to morons.


Amen !


----------



## TheSorcerer01

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> I call BS. Uber doesn’t ever reverse a passengers rating, ever. They USED to (years ago), but haven’t for many, many years.


Its your prerogative to believe me or not but like with many things in uber the ability to do anything first starts by talking to the right person. My personal experience is when someone says they can't, another rep may do it. 
An example; I've had multiple occurrences when calling priority support that being passed to a different department and not just the safety line was needed to resolve an issue. While some reps say they do not have the ability to do so, I have found that calling back and speaking to a different rep has proved to me they do. Same thing with missing funds, some reps say to call back within 24 to 48 hours but calling back and speaking to another rep magically allows someone else to just add in the funds. Everyone has different stories.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork

TheSorcerer01 said:


> Its your prerogative to believe me or not but like with many things in uber the ability to do anything first starts by talking to the right person. My personal experience is when someone says they can't, another rep may do it.
> An example; I've had multiple occurrences when calling priority support that being passed to a different department and not just the safety line was needed to resolve an issue. While some reps say they do not have the ability to do so, I have found that calling back and speaking to a different rep has proved to me they do. Same thing with missing funds, some reps say to call back within 24 to 48 hours but calling back and speaking to another rep magically allows someone else to just add in the funds. Everyone has different stories.


FUNGUS


----------



## TheSorcerer01

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> FUNGUS


There is one AMONGUS


----------



## MadTownUberD

Somebody say Among Us?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

The last wrong rider complaint I had on Gryft this summer…

I fired back to support asking how it was possible I had the wrong rider from the ladies house to the auto parts store she worked at, and that it was a scam.

I ended up getting it back after offerings to post dash camera footage of the trip.

I still doubt all that effort was worth the $5.00. I felt better clawing her BS refund back into my account and getting her one step closer to having to open a new lyft account….

yeah doesn’t seem fair to me…


----------



## FerengiBob

Last week, I got berated three times on a 1.2 mile trip.

First time was I flipped the blinker then early after glancing at app while I caught the mistake ( 6th Ave instead of 9th Ave was the destination)
Again when I flipped the blinker at 9th Ave (Lyft Nav said turn right on 9th Ave)
Again when she got out of car a waddled into the Dollar Tree (Just past 9th Ave)

I could see it coming from the house to the car.
Miserable lady and expected a 1 star

Expect to see her again. Seen a couple repeat locals in my first 120 rides.

Trash locals have been my worst pax..


----------



## Merc49

I just give everyone 1 star 🌟🤩


----------



## FLKeys

FerengiBob said:


> Last week, I got berated three times on a 1.2 mile trip.
> 
> First time was I flipped the blinker then early after glancing at app while I caught the mistake ( 6th Ave instead of 9th Ave was the destination)
> Again when I flipped the blinker at 9th Ave (Lyft Nav said turn right on 9th Ave)
> Again when she got out of car a waddled into the Dollar Tree (Just past 9th Ave)
> 
> I could see it coming from the house to the car.
> Miserable lady and expected a 1 star
> 
> Expect to see her again. Seen a couple repeat locals in my first 120 rides.
> 
> Trash locals have been my worst pax..


I have dealt with a couple TRASH locals. After the second ride with each a phone call to Uber had me unpaired with them. I simply said I was in fear for my safety giving them a ride and have never been matched again. 

I am in a more rural area and I see repeat riders nearly weekly. Some times daily.


----------



## don3rd1981

I see some saying don't sweat 1 stars, but if they 1 star you for your driving you get deactivated after 3 bad driving complaints. That's what happened to me. Got complaints about swerving and speeding. Ironically I'm the type that usually drives 5 mph under the speed limit when someone else is in my car other than me.


----------



## UberNeophyte

dmcgeary1965 said:


> Had 2 1 star ratings in the past month (Lowered me from 4.94 to 4.92)
> 
> 1st was a guy I picked up to bring to work in the morning at 5AM. Very average ride. Actually a pleasant ride where we chatted a bit because he sat in front seat. Got a mesage from Uber the next week that "A rider recently claimed to feel uncomfortable with comments you made that they felt were discriminatory." Pretty sure it was him because he was given a $5 credit on his fare.
> 
> 2nd was a dirtbag, lady who I picked up at the grocery store and dropped off in the projects. Uber adjusted my fare for that ride to $0.00 because the dirtbag told Uber that I picked up the wrong rider. So she got a free ride and I would have been docked the fare if I didn't call Uber to complain about it.
> 
> I'm guessing this is going to become more and more common.


Unfortunetly it's going to take a lawsuit.


----------



## PKUBER

dmcgeary1965 said:


> Had 2 1 star ratings in the past month (Lowered me from 4.94 to 4.92)
> 
> 1st was a guy I picked up to bring to work in the morning at 5AM. Very average ride. Actually a pleasant ride where we chatted a bit because he sat in front seat. Got a mesage from Uber the next week that "A rider recently claimed to feel uncomfortable with comments you made that they felt were discriminatory." Pretty sure it was him because he was given a $5 credit on his fare.
> 
> 2nd was a dirtbag, lady who I picked up at the grocery store and dropped off in the projects. Uber adjusted my fare for that ride to $0.00 because the dirtbag told Uber that I picked up the wrong rider. So she got a free ride and I would have been docked the fare if I didn't call Uber to complain about it.
> 
> I'm guessing this is going to become more and more common.


Agree, I have challenged Uber for the last three years for false accusations. I have filed legal action for Breach of Contract. Contact George Brown in Toronto. He is a Paralegal: +1 (647) 267-5906


----------



## Cerebral

dmcgeary1965 said:


> Had 2 1 star ratings in the past month (Lowered me from 4.94 to 4.92)
> 
> 1st was a guy I picked up to bring to work in the morning at 5AM. Very average ride. Actually a pleasant ride where we chatted a bit because he sat in front seat. Got a mesage from Uber the next week that "A rider recently claimed to feel uncomfortable with comments you made that they felt were discriminatory." Pretty sure it was him because he was given a $5 credit on his fare.
> 
> 2nd was a dirtbag, lady who I picked up at the grocery store and dropped off in the projects. Uber adjusted my fare for that ride to $0.00 because the dirtbag told Uber that I picked up the wrong rider. So she got a free ride and I would have been docked the fare if I didn't call Uber to complain about it.
> 
> I'm guessing this is going to become more and more common.


I’ve met them. However, I trust the law of large numbers; you’ll be just fine.


----------



## Jedi-Uber

dmcgeary1965 said:


> Had 2 1 star ratings in the past month (Lowered me from 4.94 to 4.92)
> 
> 1st was a guy I picked up to bring to work in the morning at 5AM. Very average ride. Actually a pleasant ride where we chatted a bit because he sat in front seat. Got a mesage from Uber the next week that "A rider recently claimed to feel uncomfortable with comments you made that they felt were discriminatory." Pretty sure it was him because he was given a $5 credit on his fare.
> 
> 2nd was a dirtbag, lady who I picked up at the grocery store and dropped off in the projects. Uber adjusted my fare for that ride to $0.00 because the dirtbag told Uber that I picked up the wrong rider. So she got a free ride and I would have been docked the fare if I didn't call Uber to complain about it.
> 
> I'm guessing this is going to become more and more common.


Do you have a dash cam, how did you confirm the ride, on camera, before your swiped go on the pick up? Lyers need to be proven wrong and ejected from the system. We as drivers must be diligent in fighting for one another.


----------



## Jedi-Uber

Clarity said:


> Last weekend I picked up someone and who kept complaining I was taking the wrong route. I asked him kindly several times if there was a route he preferred. I also kindly told him that I'm just going by the route Lyft & Waze tells me, so I am not the one who controls the initial route. I think I even offered to pull over so we can adjust the route. He kept saying "no it's okay" but would keep complaining here and there. Eventually he stopped complaining and the conversation got better and we talked about more positive things things, so I thought he was feeling better and I wasn't going to risk a low rating. Sure enough I went to check my weekly report and one of them is a 1 star rating and a suggestion for me to take a better route....very possible it was that same guy. It's like some people you just can't please.


There are people that are NEVER pleased with what ever you do to improve services. Always remember that and continue to do your best.


----------



## Moongoddess1958

TheSorcerer01 said:


> Its your prerogative to believe me or not but like with many things in uber the ability to do anything first starts by talking to the right person. My personal experience is when someone says they can't, another rep may do it.
> An example; I've had multiple occurrences when calling priority support that being passed to a different department and not just the safety line was needed to resolve an issue. While some reps say they do not have the ability to do so, I have found that calling back and speaking to a different rep has proved to me they do. Same thing with missing funds, some reps say to call back within 24 to 48 hours but calling back and speaking to another rep magically allows someone else to just add in the funds. Everyone has different stories.


Is this all you do all day? Every experience I have had with support has taken 45+ minutes and it was way easier issue. And seeing as they have limited hours I can't imagine how much time you spend


----------

